# Mk4 Golf 2.0 to 1.8t swap



## unrivaledcisco (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a 2000 VW Golf GLS with a 2.sl0w engine and tranny that im looking to swap out. Now my buddy had an mk4 gti that he recently totaled that i purchased from him that has pretty much everything i possibly need. Now my buddys gti isnt really "totaled" in my opinion because to get it back on the road all that needs to be replaced is the hood and everything forward from the bumper reinforcement (so including radiator, fan, condenser, absorber, front bumper, etc.) Now i dont know if it would be worth to swap everything to my car or just put the remaining pieces on his car but then comes the issue with the title and registration since he did report it totaled to his insurance company. Anyone have any suggestions or opinions or if anyone else in new jersey has dealt with something similar please help. Thanks.


----------



## unrivaledcisco (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 Golf 2.0 to 1.8t swap (unrivaledcisco)*

If i did decide to do the swap id be swapping everything from motor, tranny, heated leather seats, exhaust, etc. so thats why idk if it would be worth it money wise to swap everything from his to my car or just top his car off.


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

Is your 2.0 manual? you can use the tranny of the 2.0 with the 1.8t it will accelerate quicker because of shorter ratio. But i don´t know how much power it can handle.
I was thinking of swaping the engine like you, but here in my country there are not a lot of 1.8t engine for sell, so what i will do is swap the head, either 20v of AEB or 16v of the 9A


_Modified by sauron18 at 4:19 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## unrivaledcisco (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (sauron18)*

LOL im from bonao. The tranny on the 2.0 has way shorter gears, you will only be at 60mph in 5th gear at 3000rpm. 1.8t tranny has longer gears and the tranny i got has even longer 4th and 5th gears.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Mk4 Golf 2.0 to 1.8t swap (unrivaledcisco)*

Read: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4683281


----------

